# Summer Bay Resort Big News Verified



## jackio (Jan 8, 2007)

Just received a letter from the HOA stating, in part:

Your BOD has unanimously approved a settlement with Harrah's which will result in moving the current resort facilities to a much newer, larger and dramatically improved complex, agreeing to swap the 658-unit Desert Club for our current 489 units. Harrah's has also agreed to provide $29 million to upgrade the Desert Club to RCI Gold Crown Standards. As an added benefit, the revenue generated from the sale and/or rental of these extra units will be used by your Resort Owner's Association to help fund operating costs and stabilize maintenance fees at the new resort for years to come. When the renovations are complete, the New Summer Bay Resort at Desert Club is expected to have a new clubhouse, beautiful pools, several workout facilities and a new service and administration building.

I am so psyched!
__________________

Jacki


----------



## Mimi (Jan 8, 2007)

*New Summer Bay Resort at Desert Club*

I was worried after I heard that Harrah's was sold that the deal would fall through.  I bought 3 2br units on eBay in August/September, hoping this scenerio would come true.  I am so excited! YES!  

We have reservations for April, anyone know how long the renovations will take?


----------



## jackio (Jan 8, 2007)

I called them today about another matter, and they said the work will begin as soon as all the deeds are transferred, and should be completed by mid 2008. - Jacki


----------



## ry"c (Jan 8, 2007)

*Still Tug Member*

Dear Summer Bay Las Vegas Owners:

Am still a TUG member who listens to your concerns.

James Reach


----------



## jackio (Jan 8, 2007)

Mr. James Reach, I would like to thank you and the rest of the BOD who negotiated this deal.


----------



## myip (Jan 8, 2007)

jackio said:


> Just received a letter from the HOA stating, in part:
> 
> Your BOD has unanimously approved a settlement with Harrah's which will result in moving the current resort facilities to a much newer, larger and dramatically improved complex, agreeing to swap the 658-unit Desert Club for our current 489 units. Harrah's has also agreed to provide $29 million to upgrade the Desert Club to RCI Gold Crown Standards.



Where is Desert Club location?  Is it a walking distance to the stripe?


----------



## JoeMO (Jan 8, 2007)

*Points units?*

I own a one bed week that was converted to points (24,400).  I wonder how this will effect my points.  I hope it increases the yearly amount because it will be a Gold Crown.  Does any know or have had a similiar experience.

Kudos and thanks to the people who brought this about!

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 8, 2007)

Desert Club is across Koval from Ida Street or thereabouts.  That would put it down the street and across Koval from Building #6 and the Plaza section, roughly.  It would be another long, long block to the strip, and at some point I am guessing that it won't be walkable due to redevelopment.  Still, it is a very good deal for the owners.  They get a very upgraded resort, and the HOA gets enough units to sell to keep the fees down.  

I wonder if the HOA is going to turn the new inventory over to Summer Bay to sell for a % or what they will do...

As for your point values going up, they will at some point if you go from owning at a Standard Resort to a Gold Crown.

Fern


----------



## JoeMO (Jan 8, 2007)

*Additional 169 Units*

I hope the 169 additional units are made available to current owners, before the public,  so we can upgrade or buy another week.


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 8, 2007)

*WIN/WIN   Gotta Love It!*

Our Dedicated HOA Board, The Summer Bay Organization, and Harrah's all deserve  High praise for pulling this deal together!  there's a hundred ways this deal could have gone south!   I'm no expert on the history of timeshareing but... I think this deal is historic!   I'm very happy with the outcome , and damn proud to be an owner at Summer Bay!    A BIG Thanks to James,and all who were involved with the negotiations.       Bob


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 9, 2007)

*Location*

For those who want an Idea where Desert Club is located in relation to Summer bay

1.Go to Google Maps ( maps.google.com )  2. then type 3950 Koval Las Vegas  in the search bar 3. after the map loads click on the Satelite button in the top rh corner.  this will give you a birds eye view of the neighborhood. 4. zoom in a little! the complex with 21-22 red roofed buildings to the right of the green arrow is the Desert Club Appartment complex.  the buildings to the left of the arrow is the current summer bay neighborhood


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah, this is wonderful news!

James, do you think we will have the option of upgrading our 1 bedroom unit for a 2 for a fee to the resort when all is said and done?

Thanks to our HOA!!!!  We can't wait until our Las Vegas trip in February 2009.

Anne


----------



## JudyS (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't own at Summer Bay, so this is the first of heard of this.

Why is Harrah's doing this?  Do they plan a tear-down of the current Summer Bay complex?  Or, perhaps a conversion of the units to some non-timeshare purpose?

My impression is that many timeshares sit on valuable real estate that could be converted to some other use, generating money for the current timeshare owners.  I'd like to see more HOAs look into this.


----------



## tfezell (Jan 9, 2007)

Does anyone know when the moving will begin?  I have traded into there  in March.


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 9, 2007)

JudyS said:


> I don't own at Summer Bay, so this is the first of heard of this.
> 
> Why is Harrah's doing this?  Do they plan a tear-down of the current Summer Bay complex?  Or, perhaps a conversion of the units to some non-timeshare purpose?
> 
> My impression is that many timeshares sit on valuable real estate that could be converted to some other use, generating money for the current timeshare owners.  I'd like to see more HOAs look into this.



Judy, this site should give you some Insight on Harrah's Plans for the neighborhood           

(www.vegastodayandtomorrow.com/harrah's.htm )  and yes it's the Real Estate that sits under the Summer bay that has the value.


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 10, 2007)

JoeMO said:


> I hope the 169 additional units are made available to current owners, before the public,  so we can upgrade or buy another week.



You'd probably be better off buying one resale now rather than buying one after the move is complete. I'd imagine the price will be higher once the resort moves to the newer units.

I think the board made a good deal.


----------



## JoeMO (Jan 17, 2007)

*What effect will this have on renting out your week?*

Does anyone have any good idea as to how this will effect renting out your week?  Will we get substantially more?  Does anyone know how much we could rent our week out for right now?  I have considered renting my week in the years that I don't use it and don't need it to trade.

Thanks


----------



## Mimi (Jan 18, 2007)

*Summer Bay Las Vegas*

I havn't seen any 2br SB auctions in awhile. Right now there's two 1br units on eBay. One to go off in 2 days and the other in 4 days.  Prices are in the $100 range, but the last SB 1br went for $2,000 following an active rally in the final hours about a week ago.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow, I thought about buying another week and chickened out.  Now I think I probably should have.

When this Harrah's trade happens we're going to have a nice resort.


----------



## vyskocil (Jan 21, 2007)

*Sumer Bays Las Vegas Move*

We were in Las Vegas over the New Years week. The work to change the titles over to the new resort has started. We were in the first group. The new resort sounds very very nice. We are very greatful to our Board. They worked very hard and turned this into a win win for ALL. THANKS! The descriptions of the new resort and units are wonderful. Larger units. Washers/Dryers in each unit. Private Balconys. Big screen TV. Free Wireless internet access. Just to name a few. We will definately be Gold Crown. Of course the points are being adjusted to reflect this. We did go ahead and buy two extra units last year in anticipation of this move. Our points totaled 120,000 at then end of 06. When the transfer is complete and points adjusted we will have well over 200,000. Sure glad we opted to convert to points when we did. The current timeline calls for the new resort to be occupied sometime in 2008 However, the sooner the deeds can be transfered the sooner the move can begin.  So When you receive your letter/paperwork from Summer Bay get it signed and returned. My understanding is this paperwork will be sent toward the end of January. So it will be arriving shortly if you didn't already get it. This could make a difference of moving in early in 2008 rather than later in 2008. If you are going to be staying at the resort this year I would encourage you to attend the presentation on the new resort. This presentation will also include signing of the paperwork necessary to transfer your deed to the new resort. Very informative as well.


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 21, 2007)

vyskocil said:


> We were in Las Vegas over the New Years week. The work to change the titles over to the new resort has started. We were in the first group. The new resort sounds very very nice. We are very greatful to our Board. They worked very hard and turned this into a win win for ALL. THANKS! The descriptions of the new resort and units are wonderful. Larger units. Washers/Dryers in each unit. Private Balconys. Big screen TV. Free Wireless internet access. Just to name a few. We will definately be Gold Crown. Of course the points are being adjusted to reflect this. We did go ahead and buy two extra units last year in anticipation of this move. Our points totaled 120,000 at then end of 06. When the transfer is complete and points adjusted we will have well over 200,000. Sure glad we opted to convert to points when we did. The current timeline calls for the new resort to be occupied sometime in 2008 However, the sooner the deeds can be transfered the sooner the move can begin.  So When you receive your letter/paperwork from Summer Bay get it signed and returned. My understanding is this paperwork will be sent toward the end of January. So it will be arriving shortly if you didn't already get it. This could make a difference of moving in early in 2008 rather than later in 2008. If you are going to be staying at the resort this year I would encourage you to attend the presentation on the new resort. This presentation will also include signing of the paperwork necessary to transfer your deed to the new resort. Very informative as well.



Vyskocil,   Thanks for the Update! can you shed anymore light on the paperwork process?  were/are there any provisions for changes or upgrades to a persons existing unit?   Summer bay has a unique  system of target seasons, and floating units deeded within a certian building group  i.e.  you may have a 1 bdrm  season 1 (Feb,Mar,Apr)  deeded in the Terraces 4 building group which has a Fri/Fri check in/out    I can assume the building group designations are going away as the new complex apears to have all identical buildings.   was there any mention of being able to change say from a Fri/Fri to Sun/Sun, or from one target season to another?    Thanks Again for the info    Bob


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 21, 2007)

Good questions, Bob. 

How about that, James Reach, do you any new information you can share with us now?

Anne


----------



## JudyS (Jan 21, 2007)

vyskocil said:


> .... We will definately be Gold Crown. Of course the points are being adjusted to reflect this. We did go ahead and buy two extra units last year in anticipation of this move. Our points totaled 120,000 at then end of 06. When the transfer is complete and points adjusted we will have well over 200,000.....


Are these RCI Points that you are referring to?  Do you know how much it costs to convert to RCI Points?


----------



## ry"c (Jan 22, 2007)

deleted deleted


----------



## vyskocil (Jan 22, 2007)

To answer a couple of questions asked after my last post. My understanding is that there will be only one and two bdrm units at the new resort. RCI point values at our current resort are assigned based on unit size and season and building. If you are already converted to RCI points the points are adjusted according to the season, unit size, and building you currently own. Similar to the initial issuing of RCI points when the resort switched to a points resort. I am guessing this was based on the various purchase prices of the differing units. If you are weeks you will remain weeks. one or two bedroom. Not real sure about the seasons in the new resort. Not an issue to me as we are points and had previously owned a unit in each season.  We switched to RCI points prior to this deal with the new resort so I can't comment on the cost to switch to points.  There was nothing presented about upgrading a currently owned unit however there is an opportunity to purchase any units remaining in the old resort inventory which are at much lower prices than the units will be offered at the new resort once RCI grants Gold Crown status. This is also an avenue to convert your existing unit/units to RCI points at no cost. The owners that I talked to at the presentation were all excited about the new resort. There were some that did purchase an additional unit. The paper work that you go through to transfer ownership to the new property is very similar to the paperwork when purchasing the initial unit along with explaining the RCI point allotment/change to your unit and showing the layout of the new units. Process went very smoothly for us. Everyone should have gotten a letter from summerbay last fall outlining most of this in a FAQ format. I know we did but had forgotten much of what was covered so the presentation was a good refresher.


----------



## vyskocil (Jan 22, 2007)

To answer a couple of questions asked after my last post. My understanding is that there will be only one and two bdrm units at the new resort. RCI point values at our current resort were assigned based on unit size and season and building. I am guessing this was based on the various purchase prices of the differing units. If you are already converted to RCI points the points are adjusted according to the season, unit size, and building you currently own. Similar to the initial issuing of RCI points when the resort switched to a points resort.  If you are weeks you will remain weeks. one or two bedroom. Not real sure about the seasons in the new resort. Not an issue to me as we are points and had previously owned a unit in each season.  We switched to RCI points prior to this deal with the new resort so I can't comment on the cost to switch to points.  There was nothing presented about upgrading a currently owned unit however there is an opportunity to purchase any units remaining in the old resort inventory which are at much lower prices than the units will be offered at the new resort once RCI grants Gold Crown status. This is also an avenue to convert your existing unit/units to RCI points at no cost. The owners that I talked to at the presentation were all excited about the new resort. There were even some that did purchase an additional unit. The paper work that you go through to transfer ownership to the new property is very similar to the paperwork when purchasing the initial unit along with explaining the RCI point allotment/change to your unit and showing the layout of the new units. Process went very smoothly for us. Everyone should have gotten a letter from summerbay last fall outlining most of this in a FAQ format. I know we did but had forgotten much of what was covered so the presentation was a good refresher.


----------



## eschjw (Jan 23, 2007)

vyskocil said:


> There was nothing presented about upgrading a currently owned unit however there is an opportunity to purchase any units remaining in the old resort inventory which are at much lower prices than the units will be offered at the new resort once RCI grants Gold Crown status. This is also an avenue to convert your existing unit/units to RCI points at no cost. .



Is the old inventory sold as points? If I purchased old inventory, could I then convert my existing week to points at no additional charge? What were the prices quoted for the old inventory? 

Gold Crown status sounds great but I have concerns:

1. James Reach mentioned in his now deleted post that the Desert Club buildings were three stories with no elevators. This does not sound Gold Crown worthy to me.

2. I own a 1 bedroom in the Villa section closest to the strip. How will the new location and floor be determined for each section/owner? I would hope that the current owners get some location/floor choices.  

When the exchange package comes, will we have a number to call for questions?


----------



## jancpa (Jan 23, 2007)

In my opinion, it will take a lot of dollars to make any apartment conversion Gold Crown worthy.  eschjw is correct in the statement that these are 3 story buildings with no elevators.  My son lived in these Desert Club apartments for over 3 years and parking in assigned spaces under carports was always an adventure.


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 23, 2007)

*What is "Gold Crown Worthy?"*



jancpa said:


> In my opinion, it will take a lot of dollars to make any apartment conversion Gold Crown worthy.  eschjw is correct in the statement that these are 3 story buildings with no elevators.  My son lived in these Desert Club apartments for over 3 years and parking in assigned spaces under carports was always an adventure.



Well $29,000,000.00 is a Lot of Dollars! at least in my neighborhood  
But I'm new to Timesharing and have never stayed in a "Gold Crown" Resort. 
and I can't find much of an explination on RCI's website as to what the criteria is???  So... What is Gold Crown Worthy???   isn't it something you have to earn?   
I agree with jancpa, The Carports have to go!     Bob


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi!

We stayed in Summer Bay, a couple of years ago and enjoyed it so much that we booked a 2-BR  for Sept of '07.  We're taking some family with us this time around.

Will the impending sale/move of the resort affect our booking?   Or...is it business as usual until the move?  

Thanks!


----------



## JoeMO (Jan 27, 2007)

*More Big News for Summer Bay*

http://www.summerbayresort.com/midwest.html

They are building a new resort in the midwest, about an hour south of St. Louis.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 28, 2007)

I wonder if the plans call for the total demolition of the Desert property and building the new timeshare from the ground up.

Any info on that possibility?


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 29, 2007)

Sandy said:


> I wonder if the plans call for the total demolition of the Desert property and building the new timeshare from the ground up.
> 
> Any info on that possibility?


   Short Answer...  NO.   I don't know what was negotiated over the past couple years, as I wasn't involved. but the deal as I understand it is  an exchange of the Real Estate and $29 million to UPGRADE and RENOVATE  the existing Desert Club Complex.   RT


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 30, 2007)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Will the impending sale/move of the resort affect our booking?   Or...is it business as usual until the move?


Nothing will change until the resort is ready to switch to the new buildings which won't be for quite a while.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 31, 2007)

Any owners get their paperwork for the change over yet?

I believe someone said by the end of January.

Anne


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 31, 2007)

spatenfloot said:


> Nothing will change until the resort is ready to switch to the new buildings which won't be for quite a while.



Thanks!  I


----------



## eschjw (Feb 3, 2007)

*Transfer Letter*



vyskocil said:


> The current timeline calls for the new resort to be occupied sometime in 2008 However, the sooner the deeds can be transfered the sooner the move can begin.  So When you receive your letter/paperwork from Summer Bay get it signed and returned. My understanding is this paperwork will be sent toward the end of January. So it will be arriving shortly if you didn't already get it. This could make a difference of moving in early in 2008 rather than later in 2008.



I am still waiting on mine. Any TUGers out there who have received the transfer paperwork?


----------



## jackio (Feb 3, 2007)

I haven't received mine yet either.  I am going to Las Vegas in a couple of weeks.  I plan to stop by Summer Bay and see what's cooking over there.


----------



## roadtriper (Feb 3, 2007)

jackio said:


> I haven't received mine yet either.  I am going to Las Vegas in a couple of weeks.  I plan to stop by Summer Bay and see what's cooking over there.


Jackio, maybe you should take your deed(s) with you!  maybe you can get an invite to go through the process onsite!   Of course you realize that you have now been "Deputized"  as our official TUG Undercover Operative!


----------



## jackio (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll be sure to report back to you guys when I return!


----------



## Mimi (Feb 4, 2007)

We'll be at SBR April 8th after a week at Los Abrigados. Can't wait to check out the situation!


----------



## GarryH (Feb 7, 2007)

What do you suppose this move will do to the value of a one bedroom week should we decide to sell?
Should we wait a year until the new units are opened?


----------



## Sandy (Feb 11, 2007)

HI Garry, 

I have been reading this thread to learn as much as possible.  I will be in LV in early March and intend to visit SB to see what I can find out.  

I should say upfront, I am not an official owner yet, but have a closing in the process. 

From what I can tell, the value of the week you own should go up since the value of the entire resort will go up to Gold Crown. But you must keep in mind that the value of resales is a fraction of what the price might have been if you bought from the salesperson.  If you made your purchase from a reseller, then you have a better chance of seeing some gain from a resale.


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 11, 2007)

What's going on with the new deed papers we are supposed to receive in the mail?  I think I email the GM and see what's up.


----------



## roadtriper (Feb 11, 2007)

anne1125 said:


> What's going on with the new deed papers we are supposed to receive in the mail?  I think I email the GM and see what's up.



Anne, let us know what the reply is.    everything else seems to have taken forever with all of this, a delay in paperwork doesn't suprise me!  But I still head out to the Mailbox with great expectations every day.  RT


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 12, 2007)

Victor responded very quickly.  He said the title company is taking longer than anticipated to make the deed changes.  He does not have an exact date on the mailing.  He said there is much to do.

It definately sounds like its a go, so we must be patient.  I believe it will be worth the wait.


----------



## roadtriper (Feb 16, 2007)

*Much to do Indeed !*



anne1125 said:


> He does not have an exact date on the mailing.  *He said there is much to do.*



Much to do in DEEDS! (pun intended)
I can't Imagine!    I just did some rough math.  with 489 units  there are aprox 24,450 Deeds  involved (figuring 50 weeks/yr)   there are aprox 260 working days in a year.   so to have all the deeds changed over by the end of 2008 they would need to average about 45 deeds a day for every working day Jan 1 07 thru Dec 31  08 !     I would assume there is a computer program spitting out the deeds?  but thats still a bunch of paperwork!   I know many of us own more than 1 week,  I wonder how many owners are represented with those 24,450 deeds?   I wonder what the county recorders office thinks?     and DEEDS are just one small part of the whole deal!


----------



## Mimi (Feb 16, 2007)

I won bids on (3) 2br weeks at Summer Bay Las Vegas on eBay last August and was so excited when we were informed Desert Club was a reality. After I heard Harrah's was sold, I anticipated the move would not take place. I have high expectations every day that the mail will bring me the paperwork to transfer the Summer Bay deeds. I am also waiting to receive deeds for additional weeks at Pono Kai and Kona Coast as the result of winning eBay bids. After I recover from the highs of additional timeshare ownership, I will experience the high of retirement on July 1st, so I can work at becoming a professional vacationer.


----------



## Sandy (Feb 16, 2007)

*You Go Girl!*

That's the way to do it!


----------

